# ambassadeur reel c4 ?



## marshbass (Mar 31, 2007)

Just won the bid on a ambassadeur 5601 C4 baitcaster. Never had one but read that they are great reels. Seems like I read that it holds over 200 yards of 12 lb. test....should I put about 100 yards of cheap backing then the rest with better line? Any help would be appreciated. marshbass


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats on the win! I know Xmytruck has that reel! Im sure he will chime in.


----------



## Mattman (Apr 1, 2007)

marshbass said:


> Just won the bid on a ambassadeur 5601 C4 baitcaster. Never had one but read that they are great reels. Seems like I read that it holds over 200 yards of 12 lb. test....should I put about 100 yards of cheap backing then the rest with better line? Any help would be appreciated. marshbass




I usually put a few layers of backing on and then fill the reel full with superline. Since it lasts for years, I don't see the need to take up most of my spool with backing. As I cut more an more line off my reel and the level gets lower, I add more backing to bring it to the top. And finally when it gets to the point that I can see backing after a really long cast, its time for new superline. That usually takes 3 or more years. I guess I view it as; I can only put on 100 yards of superline and throw 30 of it away every year because I need to refill or I can throw that same 30 away every 4 or 5 years when I need to refill.

The C4 is a great reel. Great for presentations where you need some speed. I use my 5601 for buzzbaits. My 6501 C4 for bucktails.


----------



## marshbass (Apr 8, 2007)

Got my ambassadeur C4 reel in and I like the feel but haven't fished with it yet but it won't be long.....going to put about 50-75 yards of backing and fill with cajun red line 12 lb. test. Will let ya'll know how it works out...marshbass


----------



## xmytruck (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello
I have had my C4 for about three years now, and it is still on of my favorite reels to use. I still think it can out cast most other reels. Takening the reel apart is a bit of pain, did run into one little issue last year with it but that was my fault for not lubing her yup in the before the season started. I have nailed many large pike and bass on this reel and it really takes a beating.
X


----------



## micropterus (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 6 C4s and love every one of them.


----------

